# Cockapoos that look like Wheatens



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Hoping that you will be able to help me again on my search for a dog. Last Christmas you were all super helpful but we decided the time wasn't quite right and that we would wait for a wee while. (we were looking at working crosses)

We love the look of all the puppies but when they are adults we really like the cockapoos that look like Wheatens------medium sized, more slender than stocky and with short wavey hair. (We much prefer the temperament of the cockapoo to that of a wheaten, when I have spoken to breeders they can be quite mad)

So which cross would you recommend to end up with an adult dog like this? Would any of you be able to help please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

From your description I would say the F1 English show cocker x miniature poodle is the cross you are looking for.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd agree with that Karen. The soft coated Wheaten at this link is similar to Flo and Flo is show/working x mini although Flo is a lot smaller than a Wheaten. A lady in my village has two Wheatens and they are a good 2-3 inches taller, if not more. They also have a lot thinner coat (single I'd guess) compared to Flo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Soft-coated_wheaten_terrier.jpg

Flo


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd agree with the other comments. Ryley's often been mistaken for a wheaten, he's from from show cocker bitch and miniature poodle stud.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

yes i would say an f1 english show x mini poodle, have a look on the thread pictures to see our pup murphy at 5 mths, be aware though, that as cockapoos are a cross, they can all look quite different .


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Green Fairy said:


> I'd agree with the other comments. Ryley's often been mistaken for a wheaten, he's from from show cocker bitch and miniature poodle stud.


...although an adult Wheaten will be a pale biege 'wheat' colour. Maybe they think he's a wheaten puppy as they have red/brown/black colours? I keep getting asked if mine are Bedlington's and an unclipped Bedlington does look a little like a cockapoo I guess.


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks so much. So best to look for a mix of show and a mini daddy. Lee, how old is murphy now? Will go over the pictures again. 

Thanks again


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

The best advice i can give you is to contact breeders and ask if they have pics of previous pups when they are pups then as adults or ask members to show you pics.The reason for this is because there are various coat types in cockapoos and they can range from almost cocker type right through to very curly like a poodle with the wavy coat being somewhere inbetween.Also pups change a lot and can change at around 10 months when the adult coat starts to appear so if you can see a pups from a previous litter then at least you can get a rough idea.I have seen a few cockapoos and mistaken them for wheatens and vice versa xxx


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

thats the problem that I have been finding. Lots of breeders just have the parents and pictures of the pups on their website rather than the full grown 2/3 year old. 

Thanks again!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Celiaco said:


> Thanks so much. So best to look for a mix of show and a mini daddy. Lee, how old is murphy now? Will go over the pictures again.
> 
> Thanks again


murphy is now 5 mths, he may, i know go curly, but at the moment has thick wavy, human like hair


----------

